# Caribbean Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  My husband and I will be in Las Vegas for 4 days in March. We're staying at the Bellagio. Any advice on where to eat, things to do, etc.? I've been to Vegas a couple of times, had a very nice meal at

## ckoretsky

My husband and I will be in Las Vegas for 4 days in March. We're staying at the Bellagio. Any advice on where to eat, things to do, etc.? I've been to Vegas a couple of times, had a very nice meal at Picasso last time and enjoyed "O". My husband has never been to Vegas, and is a little concerned about it being such a "not St Barth's"place. Well, yes, I agree, but I'm trying to convince him that there will be good eats and some sunshine to make being there fun in spite of it not being St. Barth's. :-)

Thanks!

----------


## Dennis

Love the "B"!

Michael Mina was a bit of a disappointment...more service related than food related. Get thee to Circo...one of the most amazing Italian meals I've ever had.  Bartolotta at Wynn is damn fine fish. 

I flip-flop between thinking that Picasso or Jean Georges is my No 1 meal ever.

----------


## ckoretsky

Awesome, thanks! I hugely enjoyed Picasso when I was there last year.

----------


## Skeeter

If you like fish, try Charlie Trotter's place at Palazzo.  Similar in style to his Chicago place, but with a heavy emphasis on fish.   We had a great meal there last June.

----------


## LindaP

Off to Vegas friday.....my daughter has made reservations at the MInus 5 ice lounge sat,  and the sunday Gospel brunch at the House of Blues .......other than that, I want to lay by our new Grecian pools at Caesar's!!!!  Oh, we are also eating at  Rao's, hope its good?

----------


## phil62

Happy trails, Linda. Our 3 sons are there now for the NAB convention. amy

----------


## rivertrash

Have a great time, Linda.  Sounds like a fun time.  I'm told I really need to go there for the restaurants.  It's been years since I was there!

----------


## magnusiax

Hope you had fun in your trip. Good luck.

----------


## LindaP

Thanks magnuisax(and Amy and Dick)........we did have a lot of fun; highlights were the crazy late-night roulette game, where at one point, every number was covered....the Minus 5 bar, where everything was made of ice, and we had to don polar jackets and boots, and had drinks in glasses made from ice.....and of course there was the Gospel brunch on sunday at the House of Blues(great buffet)....in which I bought their CD, and on the way back to the hotel, the cab driver played it , and we were all dancing to gospel music in the cab!!!! Good memories!

----------

